# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Over Hyped



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For starters, this cigar's appearance was a little shabby. The wrapper had several light places with veins and wrinkles. The head had a couple cr...

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Over Hyped


----------

